# Clipper vibration question (Andis AGC2)



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Did you oil the blades when you tried the new clipper out? I just got a new AGC also, and I noticed a significant smoothing of the vibration once the oil had a chance to work through the new blades. I know it seems odd that you should have to oil a blade when it is brand new, but that is the way you are supposed to do it according to the directions. Just a dab of oil will make a huge difference.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Thank you, I will give that a try.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Does it still vibrate a lot without a blade on it?


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

It does not vibrate as much with the blade out.

It oiled and it might have helped a bit -- or maybe I am just getting used to it!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Is there someone with experience that you can have check the clipper for you? If the blade isn't seated quite right, it will cause some extra vibration, too. It is really hard to describe. I have had tunnel carpal surgeries and the Bravura is much lighter and quieter. I got the AGC because I like to have a corded workhorse for heavy duty jobs; I already like it better than the WaHl KM 5 that I threw out.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Great idea. We are going to visit the puppies at our breeder next week, so I'll ask her. I was going to get the bravura but I am planning to do a longer shave all over and combs intimidate me. I wanted to be able to use a #3 or 4 blade. I did listen to this clipper on some YouTube videos and mine sounds the same at least.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Great idea. We are going to visit the puppies at our breeder next week, so I'll ask her. I was going to get the bravura but I am planning to do a longer shave all over and combs intimidate me. I wanted to be able to use a #3 or 4 blade. I did listen to this clipper on some YouTube videos and mine sounds the same at least.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I think the combs on a 5n1 blade (like on the bravura type clippers) are actually safer to use than blades on a regular clipper.
I use a bravura type clipper for probably 75% of the dogs I groom. There are the odd coat type that doesn't come off as well with the bravura type with combs as apposed to a regular clipper and blade, but most come off well or even better.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Mysticrealm said:


> I think the combs on a 5n1 blade (like on the bravura type clippers) are actually safer to use than blades on a regular clipper.
> I use a bravura type clipper for probably 75% of the dogs I groom. There are the odd coat type that doesn't come off as well with the bravura type with combs as apposed to a regular clipper and blade, but most come off well or even better.


Thank you for this insight! I'm a bit at a loss as to what do to. I would like a lighter weight, cordless clipper, but I am also worried about having to do a perfect, knot-free blow-out in order to successfully use the combs. I decided not to go the bravura route after reading the thread below - also I really liked what PoodleRick achieves and decided to just what he does:

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/207481-plain-simple-basics-tools.html

I guess it always comes down to personal preference - I just have no way to determine what I prefer! At least I got a good sale on one of the less-expensive clippers for starters ...


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

The combs with the 5n1's work more like regular blades than the combs for full sized clippers. They slide on so they don't 'pop off' like the combs for full sized clippers so you can push them through a bit more. For shorter hair cuts on a dog that's relatively well cared (or really for almost any cut on a well cared for dog) for I don't even brush them after the bath and dry (and I don't brush them while drying), I'll just start clipping right away. 
It's honestly just as easy (in fact easier) to use the 5n1 plus combs and give you a much larger range of lengths with just the clipper and the comb set (which costs like 40 bucks for all the lengths from a #7 to a 1", rather than 25+ for each individual blade). It also will not heat up as quickly as a regular clipper.
But it is individual preference. I've mostly been taking face shots/ front views of my grooms recently (and I hand scissor my own dogs as they are usually in extravagant hair cuts) so don't have a good pic to show you, but the results would look just the same.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

But boy are the little clippers light weight compared to the full sized ones. And not dealing with a cord is also certainly nice. You would notice a big different in ease of use, not just with the weight, but easier to get it into tight spaces.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Mysticrealm said:


> But boy are the little clippers light weight compared to the full sized ones. And not dealing with a cord is also certainly nice. You would notice a big different in ease of use, not just with the weight, but easier to get it into tight spaces.


That's helpful perspective, thank you!


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Thank you for the excellent advice on this thread. I exchanged the Andis for a Wahl Bravura and got some steel combs. It is so much quieter and lighter and very easy to handle. I tried my first clip on our new pup today and it went very well. I think I can do this!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I did the exact same thing, WinnieJane! When Maizie was a baby, I got the Andis and for me, the biggest problem was that it go hot so fast. I returned it, and just recently decided to try grooming again. Got the Bravura and feel like I can do it this time.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> I did the exact same thing, WinnieJane! When Maizie was a baby, I got the Andis and for me, the biggest problem was that it go hot so fast. I returned it, and just recently decided to try grooming again. Got the Bravura and feel like I can do it this time.


Go for it! The Bravura did not get hot at all, though to be fair I used it for less than 10 minutes, turning it off a few times, just to get my girl accustomed to it. The metal comb slid through her hair very easily.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah, I've already done Maizie's face and tail, and I gave Zooey a body clip with it


----------

